# Wax to prevent wood glue from sticking



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Several articles and books I have read have mentioned coating the surface of wood or tools, like jigs and clamps, with wax so that the wood glue used for the project does not end up gluing the project to your jig or tool. The best description I have found simply states that a paste wax is used. Can anyone give me a better idea of what type of wax to use for this? 

Thanks


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kender,

Johnson's paste is usually what's recommended. Stay away from automotive waxes that contain silicone. If it transfers to your workpiece, you may run into finishing problems.

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Kender,
> 
> Johnson's paste is usually what's recommended. Stay away from automotive waxes that contain silicone. If it transfers to your workpiece, you may run into finishing problems.
> 
> Bill



Who recommends it, and do you know exactly what's in Johnson's Paste Wax?


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Sometimes I use wax paper, like when I'm edge gluing oak that is naturally high in tannins that would leave black marks where the pipe touches the glue. What specifically are you trying to do? I've used Treewax with success over the last 30+ years, and Boeshield is also very good depending on what you are uing it for. I always rub in, and buff off, and have never had a finish problem with woods. I have had fisheyes when painting a car, but that is a whole different situation.


----------



## selkie (Dec 5, 2009)

:thumbup1:
what he said:smile:
wax paper is cheap and you've prolly got some in your kitchen drawer


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

This is going on a bending jig and there is 16 linear feet that needs to be covered, otherwise I would have just gone with wax paper. I was hoping for something I could get at the local lowes/homedepot.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Kender said:


> This is going on a bending jig and there is 16 linear feet that needs to be covered, otherwise I would have just gone with wax paper. I was hoping for something I could get at the local lowes/homedepot.


Johnson (a.k.a. SC Johnson) paste wax (Yellow can) is a blend of waxes including Carnauba. It is commonly used by woodworkers to protect cast iron surfaces and bench tops. When used after an oil finish, it imparts that wonderful "feel" to wood.

While Johnson is the brand that is generally synonymous with paste wax, other brands are Minwax (also in a yellow can) and Butcher's Bowling Alley Wax (generally available in the NE US).

In my area the supermarket (Part of the Safeway brand of stores) carries Johnson in the floor care section. Home Depot carries the Minwax brand.

There is another brand, Briwax. I've used samples of this wax on finished projects as a coloring and protective agent. I'm not exactly a fan of this product but I probably used it incorrectly or had incorrect expectations of the product.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've tried minwax on my parallel clamps and the glue still stuck (maybe I needed several coats...). Wax paper works the best on straight clamps for me...16' would be tough though. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

2" paintes tape?


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Old Skhool said:


> 2" paintes tape?



I was actually debating that option. I actually found the johnsons paste wax at lowes......but the tape will be my backup.


----------

